# Chicago Haunt Builders - Home Haunters Group



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Are you a Home Haunter / Halloween Enthusiast in the Northern Illinois / Greater Chicagoland area looking to meet up with other Home Haunters / Halloween Enthusiasts? If so, you are invited to check out and join a Chicago Haunt Builders - A Halloween Make and Take / Home Haunter group in the Chicagoland area. We get together throughout the year to do group builds, socialize, learn from each other, help each other out and just talk all things Halloween and Halloween prop making.

The only requirement is that you don't lurk all the time. There are plenty of groups out there if you want to lurk. We look for members to attend at least 1 build, event or get-together a year and / or post a couple times a year. That is the whole idea of a local group.

If you join, please check your "Other" folder for FaceBook messages. We will usually take a look at your profile to make sure you aren't a spammer and if your account is secured, we may message you in Facebook with a couple questions to validate you aren't a spammer.

If you have any questions or want more information, please reach out for me.

Below is a link to a video of some of our members Haunts and Displays.


----------

